# Skill Assessment - Engineers Australia Outcome as Engineering Technologist



## babu4best (Dec 6, 2016)

Dear All,

I applied for Skill Assessment through Engineers Australia for Civil Engineer post (ANZSCO : 233211). Yesterday, I received reply from Engineers Australia stating that with my technical exposure and Career episodes submitted, the best occupation they can offer me is Civil Engineering technologist (ANZSCO:233914) or else I should revise and resubmit my career episodes as per Civil Engineer outcome. I am in confusion to decide between both. My consultancy team is saying this designation won't affect anything much so proceed with Engineering technologist. 

Can anyone help me in deciding between both. My doubt is if I go with Engineering technologist which is common for all engineers will any issues arise in terms of job profile and salary in future? Kindly help.

Babu 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

salary/job issues wouldnt be there in future, i am sure about it. Pre PR and post PR are two different journeys

if you are able to make 65 points or more in EOI then nothing to worry with Engineering Technologist, go ahead and receive it.

if you are having 60 or less points in EOI then submit new CDR indicating your detailed understanding of civil engineering concepts and implementing the term in actual work place like a concrete mix design or survey of a plot/site or soil exploration.

recently forum member Ola.V had similar issues, she was able to steer through by changing Career episodes.


----------



## babu4best (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanx a lot dear.. I am able to make 65.


----------



## Mervalford (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi

I'm new to the forum, but thought I could give this topic a bump with a question of my own.

I have recently completed the migration skills assessment with Engineers Australia, and received confirmation of my occupational classification as Engineering Technologist.

This, along with my other credentials will gain me enough points to apply for either the 189 or 190 skilled migrant visa. However, I am concerned that this classification will limit my employment opportunities when I finally reach Australia.

I have 12 years experience in mechanical design and currently work as a Senior Design Engineer, I am also Chartered with the Institute of Mechanical Engineering. I understand that as a result of my Bachelors Degree being only 3 years, I would only be eligible for a Professional Engineer Classification if I went through a Competency Demonstration Report which I dont really want to do because of the cost.

So my question is, if I keep the Engineering Technologist classification, will I be limited to roles which are more junior to my current role (and hence pay less)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mervalford (Jun 12, 2019)

Mervalford said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but thought I could give this topic a bump with a question of my own.
> 
> ...


I've done a bit more research and it seems that I might have misunderstood part of the process. I intend to claim points for my work experience, as such do I have to undertake the Competency Demonstration Report?


----------

